# Anyone want to talk me out of buying a cutter?



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

OK. I have read as many posts as I could find re: vinyl cutters. I will be using this as my only method of printing besides occasionally heat tranfer using inkjet. Thing is I haven't seen one in person only in online videos. I don't know how difficult the software will be, but I figure they all take a bit of time to learn.

Is the end result quality really good?

What about the feel? I'm worried too stiff.

cost per shirt?

Anyone selling shirts printed this way willing to sell me one and overnight it so I can check it out? 

I am wanting to make the purchase at the end of this week, unless anyone can talk me out of it!!

Looking at Roland Stika 15" from Specialty-graphics for $754.00 with free shipping or Bestblanks for 795.00. I live near Bestblanks and may take a drive over to check out the machine. I feel uncomfortable about purchasing this site unseen.

Seriously All, is this the right thing for me since I will only be producing 1 color with simple grahics and text.

If you hate this process tell me honestly. Thanks in advance to anyone willing to help me out!!


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't answer your questions at all, but I can tell you that I've just taken delivery of a Roland GX24 yesterday. Unfortunately, I have a stinkin cold, and I can't even be bothered to open the box! But, I noticed that you said you live close to Bestblanks, aren't they in Florida? Well, I'm in SW Fl, and if you can hold off for a few days on buying it, you can come and have a look at mine and see what you think......


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Jacky,
Sorry you are under the weather. I just might take you up on that offer. I'm doing quite a bit a research and asked for a sample of the tranfer from Bestblanks to check quality. I was only looking at the desktop model but would like to know what you think after you work with your new one. Let me know. OK to email me.

Thanks again for the offer to stop by. I'll let you know.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

This is the only process I use and I love it. I bought a cheap ($250.00 +/-) US Cutter refine series 24" cutter and it cuts great. The "stiffness" you're wondering about is not there if you use multicut or thermoflex plus, they are very soft and can't hardly feel them, econocut by stahl's is very stiff IMO and would stay away from that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

David, I have all my graphics stored in Jpeg or Gif. Do you think I will be able to get the cutter's software to read these types of files? If I have to get Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw I guess I will but what about the 100 designs I already have stored as regular graphic files?

Also does yours use the Roland blades?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You will have to convert them over the vector format, which you have to do with any plotter as far as I know and yes mine uses standard roland blades. TBH if I was purchasing a new plotter right now, I would look at US Cutter's copam series, but I am very very very happy with mine. It made it's money back many times and still working like a new one.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Midnight, do you want a printer-cutter?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think all cutters will cut vinyl fot t-shirts.Some of the brands are marketed more and have better name familiarty. I That being said the roland gx 24 is much quieter than myenduracut. I intended to make enough money to buy the roland,Well I made the money and now ,I'm looking at a UScutter cutter. Good luck ....JB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, I have a copam, auto measure, silent , fast, built like a rock, although if you want to trace-contour cut transfers the roland or graphtec is the way to go, I am cutting 1/32 inch fonts with it with a custom $12.00 blade but it cuts small with no problems. I dont do ink transfers, just plastisol, vinyl,and sublimation.

R.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

US Cutter sounds good! And yes I'm planning to purchase at end of the week. Where can I get the US Cutter? Also I want 15" wide, is it?

I hope I can find a way to convert my existing graphics. Do y'all assume it can be done?


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Plan b, Trace - controur??? Is that the same as the outline feature? A rep suggested I use the outline feature to out line my existinf grahics and the cutter would then understand where it needs to cut.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can buy one on ebay or uscutters.com, do yourself a favor and buy at least a 24 inch cutter, you won't be sorry, just because most transfer vinyl comes in15 inch does'nt mean that thats all you will want to do, maybe decals for cars or decals for the home, it will cut the 15 inch product and the 24, I was thinking the same way and I am glad I went the 24, as a matter of fact sometimes I wish I had a larger one. T shirts with vinyl rules!!

R.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You can go to uscutter.com or go to ebay and search US Cutter. Also you want a 24" cutter, just trust me, you'll use it more then you think right now. Also if you use multicut heat applied vinyl from jotopaper.com, which I definitely recommend it comes in 20" width so you won't have to cut it down for a 15" machine.

Post a file of one of your images you're wanting to cut and we can see how easy it would be to vectorize. I don't see how placing an outline around a raster image (jpg gif bmp) would allow you to cut it out correctly, sounds like a "sales pitch" to me.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Roger you type faster then me....lol


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Midnight, Thats if you want to auto cut out your designs after you print them on transfer paper, it doesnt sound like that is what you want to do.

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

hey David how is the multi cut vinyl? 
R


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks.

Here's a sample of my designs. (I hope, first tiome trying this) sending it 2 ways


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Seriously it's the best I've used. I did a couple shirts for myself and have washed them probably at least 15 times now and it looks like I just pressed it on. It cuts, weeds and peels exactly like thermoflex plus and actually feels more durable. Call 'em up and ask for Tia she will send you out samples you can press and see how it looks and feels.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks I will do that, midnight, that pic looks great, did you draw that?also it would make a great decal.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Too small for me to trace here at the house, got a larger pic? If not I can trace it at the shop tomorrow and see how it turns out. Honestly I am not the greatest at tracing, I normally use corel draw x3 to trace but if you have that bigger it should trace easily.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Don't I want to auto cut? I mean i assume the cutter cuts for me or are you suggesting I hand cut?


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

David, I totally don't get it. I guess you're saying there is a way to trace it without converting to Vector?

Also, I found a sit that has tutorials maybe you've heard of it: unleash.com

I'll try to email you a larger image


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

no I mean if you have a inkjet transfer you printed on your printer, nothing to do with vinyl, the cutter will cut any vector image you send to it for cutting vinyl


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

This morning I found that I can open my existing Gif or Jpeg files in Adobe photoshop and then save as EPS file. Since that is a vector file I think I've solved my problem!!

Thanks to everyone. Since no one had anything bad to say about the vinyl process I think I will purchase the US cutter on Friday and look forward to trying it out. Don't be surprised if you hear from me again as I try to figure ou how to work the thing


----------



## gareyd (May 5, 2007)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but EPS is Encapsulated Postscript File, not vector file...Photoshop DOES NOT do vector!!!!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

midnight said:


> This morning I found that I can open my existing Gif or Jpeg files in Adobe photoshop and then save as EPS file. Since that is a vector file I think I've solved my problem!!


To be able to cut a raster file (jpg, gif, etc) you will need to have the software to "convert" it to a vector file, such as Illustrator or CorelDRAW.

Then, you will either need to manually trace the image with shapes (vector paths) or use an autotrace funtion in your vector program, which you will most likely need to clean up by hand anyway. Both Illustrator CS3 and CorelDRAW X3 have autotrace capabilities.

Unfortunately there's no way to cut a gif or jpg on a vinyl cutter, even if you save it as an eps file.

If the design you posted is typical of your designs, they will be very easy to vectorize. You can either have someone do it for you for a small fee, or get Illustrator or CorelDRAW and do it yourself. The advantage to buying the software to do it yourself is that you will always be able to do new designs in it without having to pay someone to remake your hard work.

Good luck!


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh Man! I thought I had this figured out. I am really down about the whole thing right now. I have been working day and night for months now and still can't get up and running. The heat transfers just aren't what I wanted and now this....

I guess I'll have to invest in Corel or illustrator that's bad enough $$$ but trying to learn it sounds tough. I downloaded directions on how to change a logo in Gif or Jpeg and it's about 20 pages in length. 

Can I learn how to design on this fairly easily and what is the estimated time to redo one like I posted?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You can go to inkscape.org and download the program it's free, it is a vector program that will trace your raster images and convert them to vector. I have never used it but alot of people use it and seem to really like it.

As far as how long it would take to trace an image like you posted. If it is large enough to get a good trace it would take about 30 seconds to a minute to do.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

I went to Corel.com and downloaded a free 15 day trial of Coreldraw. I did an auto trace and it was very easy. The image looks weird, I expected that, but a few small areas seem to be missing. Do you think trhat's OK?

Since I don't have the cutter to actually send it to and see what happens I'm not sure if all is fine and expected to work.

Another thing is it seems like Coreldraw using vector graphics is going to be soooo much more involved than what I'm using now and I hate to think how much more time I might be spending designing, which is the part I really love.

F-Boxx, I'll try Inkscape. Free is right up my alley at this point!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

midnight, if Inkscape works for you (I just couldn't get the hang of it...), then that's great!

If you really do test out CorelDRAW and get used to the interface and terms, you'll find that it becomes very easy very quickly. If you do go with that program, you won't be disappointed.

As I said, when you do an autotrace, you'll most likely need to do some cleanup to get it to look right, but it's a good start. 

But your other option is to design just as you are now (Photoshop?) and pay someone to vectorize your artwork for you. There are several sites out there (maybe someone can recommend one or another) that will vectorize your artwork for you for a minimal fee. It may be worth it for you to go that way. Only you can decide that.

I'd suggest that you really do delve into CorelDRAW for the 15 days that you have it, and really try working with Inkscape, too, to get used to vector graphics. Then you can decide if you want to design with Photoshop or just go straight to vector.

But again, you can continue to design the way you already do, then vectorize your artwork once you're done with it. Designing in a vector program would just save a step for you.

Good luck!


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanx Chani, very inspirational. Did I mention I needed that?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

TRUST ME if I can figure out "most" of Corel Draw's vector features then you, someone who knows photoshop WILL figure it out quickly. It is a very nice program to use, IMO. Also there are some great guys on here that will help you with anything you need, go check out the graphics threads if you haven't already.

Another great site for some free tutorials is Welcome to AdvancedArtist.com FREE Corel DRAW training and Tutorials Check it out, very very very good site.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Good! I hoped that I'd be able to bring you back up after knocking you down. I really didn't mean to do that before. 

One thing you'll find with vectors is that they are extremely easy to tweak compared to painting with Photoshop, at least in my opinion.

I don't know what your methods are, whether you're using a mouse or pencil and paper and tracing with a graphics tablet, but if you're using a tablet, I can see where vectors could seem daunting for you.

I've been working in 3d for about 10 years, so vector work came very naturally to me (I started in 3d before I ever worked with 2d). As a matter of fact, even after buying Illustrator I used my 3d program to do 2d vector work.

Like I said, really dive into those two programs (especially CorelDRAW as you've only got 15 days to test it out). Don't be afraid to look in Corel's help file to get used to terms and concepts. It also comes with tutorials that you can play with, and there are a ton of beginner video tutorials on YouTube (look for "CorelDRAW X3").

Most of all, try to have fun with it!


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

You guys are great to hang with me through this.

I just went in to Corel DRAW and tried a quick design. I imported a clipart pic and put 1 word of text under it. I didn't quite get the text the same size throughout the whole word but...

Anyway, It saved as CDR- CorelDraw. I could have picked from a few other ways to save but this came up first. Is this a vector file? I assume. and if I save this way then the plotter/cutter will read and be able to produce my cut?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Sort of. A .cdr is CorelDRAW's native format, but it holds vector AND raster information, like most other extensions. It's confusing, I know. 

Actually, to send files to your cutter's program, you will most likely need to save your files as .ai (Adobe Illustrator) or .eps (Encapsulated Post Script (also an Adobe creation as far as I know)) and import those with that program (for your cutter). You were on the right track before by saving your file as an .eps, but that extension also holds both vector and raster info, too. Your cutter will only read the vector information in the file. If you were to send an .eps of a .gif or .jpg, your cutter would only see a rectangular box (the container for your image), and cut that.

Once you vectorize your image, you delete the original raster image and send just the vectors to the cutter.

Still with me? 

Down the line, if/when you decide to buy a Roland or Graphtec cutter, both of those come with plugins for Illustrator and CorelDRAW to cut directly from those respective programs.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

BTW, I've never actually used a cutter yet. I just stayed in a Holiday Inn last night. 

Take what I say for what it's worth. I've done a lot of reading on this subject, and I DO have experience with various programs (vector, raster, and 3d (also vector)). I also have my Fiance to explain a lot of things to me, and he has PLENTY of experience with cutters.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Very good explaination Chani, also US Cutter comes bundled with Signcut x2 and it also comes with a plugin for corel draw, or so they say. I never used it either.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Just tried that design again. Seems a breeze is it my imagination? I see where I could save as AI. I did. So do ya think I could go ahead a design this way and when I get the cutter I would be ready to go with just sending them to it.(fingers are crossed)


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

See? It gets easier quickly! 

I'm not 100% sure if the programs that come with plotters read .ai files, but I'm 99.99% sure they read .eps files, so your best bet would be to go with that file format.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup, you're ready.....lol. Start designing just not with your fingers crossed. 

That's it, brag about how easy it is for you  some of us are not that "gifted".


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Guess what. I don't see EPS as an option. Here's what is offered:
CDR, PAT,CDT,CLK,DES,CSL,CMX,AI,WPG,WMF,EMF,CGM,SVG,SVGZ,PCT,DXF,DWG,PLT,FMV

I'll check with the sales guy but (no offense) they just don't seem to know about this side of things.

I guess AI is the way to go. I won't redo things till I get the cutter though. And YES it seems easy enough


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

F-Boxx,

Now you're just stroking my ego.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah, that's right...you need to EXPORT it to an .eps file, not save. Sorry, I should have mentioned that earlier.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I just fell off of the turnip truck , and poor midnight is more than likely confused , but cutting vinyl is simple, vector art send to cutting program , cutter program to cutter, cutter cuts vinyl, you weed, you stick on a shirt, simple, the idea is to just jump in and do it, although I must say midnight has gotten a lot of very good info from everyone.

R.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't do save as, do export, bet you see it then.  Also be sure and convert all text to curves, my little tips for the evening.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I type way too slow.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Planb. Maybe I'm just panicing since everything that could go wrong for me has.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If it helps any midnight, when I was looking into getting one, I swear I didn't even know what they was called. I google sticker cutter as I was wanting to purchase one for my wife's flower shop so she could make her own glass block nightlights without getting "stickers" off someone else. I think I've came a good ways since Christmas as that is when I purchased mine. 

So really it's about as simple as it gets once you learn the basics of it and it seems to me that you already know them, from your "is it really this easy" statement earlier. You will be a pro at it within a couples weeks.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Very helpful and kind of you all: Flowerboxx, Chani,gareyd,coeds,thundertoes

I can't believe I've gotten so much good info from you all. I've even been invited to see someones own machine. 

Hey if you think of anything else let me know.

And Chani, stay at Holiday Inn this weekend just in case I nned help ext week


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh almost forgot, if/when you do get your cutter, make sure when you're cutting a t-shirt transfer you cut it mirrored or flipped.


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Midnight,

I'm feeling a little better, and I'll be getting into my new store on Wednesday ...so the cutter will be installed then. If you want to come by and see it you can, otherwise I may well sending you a desperate post for help since you seem to have the software worked out now!!! Where in Florida are you?


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Thundertoes, I'm not sure if I have things figured out but I do feel confident that when I get the cutter I should be able to get it going. Nothing is for sure till I get the thing and just try, but before I didn't know if I wanted to spend that kind of $$$$ if I wouldn't be able to figure it out.

Thanks to the help you can get at this site I feel better about it all. No prob to send word to me, I'll do my best to help. I'm going out of town for the weekend to relax so I'm not taking my computer. I'll be back in touch Monday. Like to know what you think of your new equipment.

Midnight


----------



## Kreestahl (Jul 29, 2007)

I've used different vinyl cutters for years and have done my designs in Illustrator. I have worked for sign companies, screen printers and embroidery shops. CS2 has a much improved autotrace function but you have to make adjustments to get clean traces. You can also create your working paths in Photoshop and export them to Illustrator as .ai files.
The machine itself will also have some adjustments including the depth/pressure of the cutter depending on the thickness of the material you are cutting and the speed of the cutting.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

midnight said:


> And Chani, stay at Holiday Inn this weekend just in case I nned help ext week


Will do. 

Actually, I'll do you one better. It's not the same cutter you're getting, but ours should be here either Wed or Thurs, so you can bet I'll be diving in to that and getting to know it as well as I can as soon as I can! 

But there are plenty of people on these forums that can help you with whatever plotter you get, and there are much better experts at CorelDRAW and Inkscape here.

I'll try to help and give advice where I can, and feel free to PM me if you want, but like I said, there are better people on the forums that can help.


----------



## timebomb (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello, 
I have a problem. This vinyl cutter is 50" wide and is relatively cheap which i find wierd. Can someone please have a look on this to let me know if it is a good buy. I will be using it daily for shirt and sign vinyl. The brand is PRO CUT, is it a good one?????
WIDE LARGE 50" Vinyl Sign Cutter WStand CUT 48" 40" 36" - (item 130140547681 end time Aug-14-07 00:29:34 PDT)


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I only have experience with one plotter, but I'd be really worried about that one.

What's its construction like? WIll it come apart the day after your 90 day warranty?

I'd look for a cutter that had at least a one year warranty.

Also, you only have a limited subscription to the software that "comes" with this cutter. That sounds to me like you'll need to pay quite a bit more if you want to continue using it, and I'm guessing you'll need to. I doubt this one comes with plugins for Illustrator or CorelDRAW like most of the good ones do.

Just my opinion, tho.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Timebomb, I feel your pain.

I have struggled with this decision as you have read. I'm not sure about the one you are looking at either. I have purchased a cutter after much thought and advise from this forum.(Hey, Chani!) Anyway this is what I did.

uscutter.com has a new one. I was advised that the Refine does a great job, when I called KEN at US Cutter he was very helpful and took plenty of time to answer my questions. In the end I chose the new model. It is called: Creation PCUT 24" with stand. it is $399.99 and shipping was 62.78.

Now here's thie kicker!!! He claims(I haven't received it yet, expect it tomorrow) He tells me that it comes with an upgraded software package that will allow me to design on it as well as import logos that I already have stored as gif or Jpeg.

Did everyone get that? The main problem I have been trying to solve should be handled with this machine's software. I likes his customer service and he told me he is the tech guy so I could call him with any questions after I get it. Also, Their site as their own forum, so I figure I'd have a good place to go for specific questions abouth this product. 

They don't have it as far as I know in 50" but they do have the Refine model with stand for $549.99.

not sure if this helps, but I'd feel more comfortable having a company to call if probs arise. however if you are experienced with these, It may be worth the risks just make sure it is going to be operational right out of the box. proper software, cables, knives...

Sorry so wordy


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Ken very helpful and knowledgable, but I am afraid he may have misunderstood or misinformed you on the jpeg and and gifs. There is no software that I am aware of that can cut a raster image (jpeg, gif,bmp) it has to be in vector format.

I go to uscutter's forums all the time and Ken is very helpful, but I think there may be a misunderstanding on this one.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

this concerns me since he actually brought it up without me asking. He said it is new and that I would not need to have Corel Draw or adobe illustrator because this software allows me to design on it. Maybe he was implying that it will do the conversion for me, I don't know.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Just checked their website. It is called signblazer06. You can download a free trial at colorchromefirst.com there is a link at uscutter.com. I did but not having the cutter I couldn't tell whether it would cut jpeg or not. It looks like a good design software though. I'll let you know in a few days.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I was supposed to be one of the testers for us cutter on this software, but somehow I never recieved the email from Marcus to test it. I use flexisign so I told him it was no big deal to me that I never got the try it out for him. I "think" what ken is meaning is that you can vectorize your jpegs and bmps and turn them into verctor images from signblazer. That program I believe does have that capability.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## mbteach (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a 24" endura cut purchased from sign warehouse and it first would not cut all the way through. After numerouse phone calls they called back and could not figure out the reason! When I called to return and upgrade they finally figured out a driver problem. But I am still getting cut marks on the lettering and it is so hard to weed, an hour last time. I am so disappointed it this cutter and am thinking of just purhasing another and calling it a lost.

Does your work??
MB


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Got mine out of the box and software downloaded. Can't get the disc they sent for recognizing the USB cord to work. Won't bring up the wizard for installing new hardware, Probably my computer problem. Anyway the machine will cut a sample and it's OK. The thing is (No offense to anyone I promise) but it is a Chinese product. That's not the problem. The problem is that the directions aren't very well translated. This makes it a bit hard to understand. I'm going to send a page to Jay Leno,Seriously.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Midnight,,,, get rid of the usb driver and cord that came with your unit,,, go to the store and buy a usb cord ,,, comes with driver,,, install that,,, end of problems,,, I had the same problem w/ a chinese usb,,,, also if you are running vista that may be a problem also,,,, but try the cord route its a cheap fix,,, don't forget to change the comm port in your cutter program...

Hope this helps

R.


----------



## midnight (Jul 21, 2007)

Plan b, you rock! I can't even get the company to call me back. I'm going out of town tomorrow(Vegas Baby) so can't try this till Monday. I never entered the port except when I got on the software program itself. Do you think I can find it again? I'll check now. If you know how shout back.

Midi


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

no problem it should reconize it double check in your program any problems pm me R.


----------

